# Bonding to Painted Brick



## philthecracks (Nov 24, 2017)

Ok new job today with something new to explain. I am working here at the St Helens Anchor Wheel Motel and i need to sheet PAINTED brick walls. This is known in my industry as Bonding. The picture on the left shows a brick wall that has been prepared to sheet. The right when its done. Now to bond the plaster to these bricks, first you must grind(use concrete cutting disc) the paint off back to original brick, because it will not stick to paint. Usually every couple of 200ml spots will do. Secondly you must mix water with bond crete(special bonding agent), and then mix that with cornice adhesive to get a sticky consistency. Once achieved you grab your 4inch blade and put daubs of the mixture onto the grinded back areas. Its advised you have all sheets cut and ready as the mixture sets quick, once all sheets placed onto brick wall, hit them hard with something straight, no not your level, i use a 2m steel tube, as you can see in background, and your done. You can prop the bottom with timber till mixture sets to ensure architraves go on straight. So thats it you have bonded brick walls and they will not fall off. 















please check out my advice [email protected] to plastering advice on facebook for more plastering tips




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

